# Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung



## OssiKarpfen (20. Juni 2007)

hi boardies,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie es so mit der angelei rund um hejlsminde aussieht. ich habe hauptsächlich vor mitm kutter raus zu fahren. kann mir jemand sagen, wie es vor ort mit kuttern aussieht und wie es so preislich aussieht???|uhoh:
ich freue mich über jede auskunft...

dank im voraus...

der sascha...#h


----------



## OssiKarpfen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

gibt´s denn hier keinen, der sich in der ecke da auskennt???

MfG Sascha


----------



## ScorcherOne (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

Wo liegt denn der Ort? Hört sich nach Dänemark an, oder?


----------



## OssiKarpfen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

ja, der ort ist in dänemark. ca. 25 km von kolding weg.


----------



## Yupii (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

wir sind im August auch dort. Du wirst für ne Kutterfahrt nach Apenrade oder Middlefahrt fahren müssen. Wir haben uns für einen Tag bei Gl. Aalbo ein Boot gemietet und machen damit den Kl. Belt unsicher (hoffentlich ist das Wasser nicht wieder zu warm|evil.


----------



## ober (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

Hallo, wir waren vor 7 Jahren dort, haben aber wegen der kleinen Kindern keine Bootstoor gemacht. Aber ich bin mit meinem Schwager oft abends an einen Put and Take gefahren und haben in den Abendstunden überall hervorragend gefangen. Meistens hatten irgendwelche Bauern einen Teich auf dem Grundstück, man konnte für ein Paar Mark angeln. Große Forellen und immer alleine abends. Achtet auf Schilder bei Bauern wenn Ihr mal Lust habt loszuziehen.
Schöne Gegend, am besten ist immer der Viehmarkt - wie eine riesen Kirmes. Und abends nicht essen gehen, das ist nicht zu bezahlen.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## ScorcherOne (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*



ober schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, am besten ist immer der Viehmarkt - wie eine riesen Kirmes. Und abends nicht essen gehen, das ist nicht zu bezahlen.
> Gruß
> Peter



Dänemark ist nun einmal das Land in Europe, wo man am wenigsten für sein Geld bekommt.
Aber diese Viehmärkte, wo auch immer in Dänemark, sind wirklich eine riesen Gaudi. Achtung aber vor den Betrunkenen!


----------



## OssiKarpfen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

@Yupii: welche zeit fahrt ihr da hin? vielleicht können wir uns mal treffen und zusammen angeln gehen...


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*



OssiKarpfen schrieb:


> @Yupii: welche zeit fahrt ihr da hin? vielleicht können wir uns mal treffen und zusammen angeln gehen...


Wir sind ab dem 25. August dort. Aber es gibt nur einen Angeltag und der findet mit einem gemieteten Boot vom Campingplatz Gl. Aalbo aus statt. Der Rest des Urlaubs ist " in Familie"#6


----------



## meeresdrachen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

@all,

in Heilsminde liegt(lag?) im Hafen,an der
Straßenbrücke,ein kleiner Kutter,der
Angelfahrten unternimmt.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## OssiKarpfen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

und, was fange ich da so, und vorallem mit was für ausrüstung?


----------



## meeresdrachen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Hejlsminde und Umgebung*

Na,Ausrüstung wie hier auf´n Kutter.
Nimm aber auch einige schwerere Pilker
mit.Im Kleinen Belt geht manchmal eine
sagenhafte Strömung,da kriegste selbst
einen 300gr-Pilker nicht auf Grund.
Fänge--Dorsch,Plattfisch.Mefos kannst
du dort auch angeln.Saison bedingt Hornis,
Heringe.
Weitere Kutter liegen in Middelfart.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------

